# Comm Rsch question ????



## just_curious (29 Dec 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am starting the Comm Rsch course in a week in Kingston but I am still foggy on what follows after. If we are waiting for a security clearance can we work at another location (i.e. stay out of Borden) till we receive the clearance.

Would you be able to tell me if, once we finish the 291 courses at Kingston, we are sent automatically to Leitrim and if we can choose to go there?  ???

And just one more thing, do 291ers move around a lot or can we expect to be in Leitrim for a while?

Any help would be very very much appreciated since I can't find any concrete info anywhere, and I've looked everywhere.

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!

Thanks,
just_curious.


----------



## dk (29 Dec 2005)

just_curious, I'm going to BMQ at Borden in January and will hopefully head to Kingston for COMM Rsch also.

I asked about Security Clearance before, http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22431.0/all.html
 and a little searching this is what I found  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35303.0/all.html

Apparently, it takes about 2 years for Level III, but there's jobs that can be done with Level II.


----------



## just_curious (29 Dec 2005)

Hi dk,

Thank you very much

just_curious.


----------



## Radop (4 Jan 2006)

I was hoping that one of the 291ers would answer you on this.  I cannot comment on postings for you guys but as for employment, they will find you a job that does not require a top secret clearance until you get it and go on course.  Most people also work on their morse code at this time to get their minimum pass.  (not as easy as it sounds)  Most of the PATs (pers awaiting training) work at Kingston in various positions.  I know two were working for our chapel helping sort out the storage area for two months.  One guy was helping ASG because he was trained civi side as a computer technition.  Unfortunately, you probably will not go to 2 EW as they need you to have that security clearance.


----------



## muffin (4 Jan 2006)

just_curious said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am starting the Comm Rsch course in a week in Kingston but I am still foggy on what follows after. If we are waiting for a security clearance can we work at another location (i.e. stay out of Borden) till we receive the clearance.
> 
> ...




Most of the 291ers I know float between CFS Alert Leitrim, Kingston (2EW and the Res Unit has some 291 Reg and CFSCE E-Sqn), CFS Alert (North of the tree line!) and Deployment. Lots and LOTS of Deployments..... 

You can list your posting choices just like everyone else does, but they will send you where they need you. You would not automatically be sent to Leitrim, especially with transformation shaking things up - I had heard most newbies get sent up North soon after finishing their training but I don't know if that is standard practice anymore. I will see if I still know anyone teaching over at the school... 

You can PAT almost anywhere while you are waiting on your Level 3 I think... though I cannot say for sure what specifically the 291ers do while they wait. The bigger problem that they have is if they have to wait on the SA clearance. That takes quite a while, though I haven't personally seen it take 2 years (I am not doubting it has that long in some cases). It only took me about 8 mos after I had Level2 (You can be given a temp Level 2 relativly easily) to get Level 3, but that was a long time ago. 

Good Luck on your course! It is an awesome trade - I loved working with the EW stuff 

-- .- --. --. .. .
(Maggie)


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2006)

Radop said:
			
		

> ....  Most people also work on their morse code at this time to get their minimum pass.  (not as easy as it sounds)  .


I thought Morse Code was history and no longer being taught


----------



## just_curious (4 Jan 2006)

Thank you  very much for the info Maggie.

So basically I won't know anything about the postings until I finish the course. 

When it comes to deployments though - are they 6months long (tour length) or several weeks?

Also, how is the rooming at CFSCE... are rooms mixed gendered?

Thanks once more,
j_c


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jan 2006)

questions

I'll pass this on now before you get too far into the sites 'Shyte List'.  Don't treat this site as a Chat Forum.  The questions that you have been asking so far, have for the most part been answered already.  There are topics already on them.  We have a Search Function that you can use and find many of the answers to your questions.  We would encourage you to do so.


----------



## just_curious (4 Jan 2006)

Thanks. Duly noted


----------



## Radop (4 Jan 2006)

also, don't hesitate to PM someone to get the answer you need.  There are some good people in this forum and they would be happy to give you an answer to your questions.

George, 

Morse code is out for sig ops but not for 291ers at least not 6 mos ago.


----------



## 291er (8 Jan 2006)

Well time for a 291er to set you straight eh lol.  
First of all, yes, you will be posted to Leitrim off your QL3.  The bulk of our trade is here, and you can expect to stay here atleast until after your QL5.  After that, there's lots of options.

We do get lots of deployments, but again generally not until after your QL5.  We don't do Alert anymore either.  But there's pretty much everywhere else.  There is a backlog of clearances and you can expect to wait a while for it.  And you need it to complete half of your 3's.  As far as I know, Morse Code is still in the QL3, there's been rumours of getting rid of it floating around for ages though.  

Hope this sets you straight!


----------



## just_curious (9 Jan 2006)

Thank you very much Ex-fusilier. You've answered all my questions. I reeeeaally appreciate all of your inputs. 

Once more thanks to everyone who answered.

-j_c


----------



## Jammer (11 Feb 2006)

Radop said:
			
		

> I was hoping that one of the 291ers would answer you on this.  I cannot comment on postings for you guys but as for employment, they will find you a job that does not require a top secret clearance until you get it and go on course.  Most people also work on their morse code at this time to get their minimum pass.  (not as easy as it sounds)  Most of the PATs (pers awaiting training) work at Kingston in various positions.  I know two were working for our chapel helping sort out the storage area for two months.  One guy was helping ASG because he was trained civi side as a computer technition.  Unfortunately, you probably will not go to 2 EW as they need you to have that security clearance.


Hmm, For someone who has never been to 2 EW, you might want to bone up on it before you snowball some of these young shavetails...


----------



## Jammer (11 Feb 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I thought Morse Code was history and no longer being taught


Hi George,
Yup, for us Siggies it is history, but for the 291ers it's still very much a pass/fail PO.
Good to see ya last week in Pet...


----------



## George Wallace (11 Feb 2006)

Jammer

Welcome to the club.  Good to have seen you again.  Stay safe.  Say Hi to fellow Jammers from the Corps.



If you are home during Ironsides, I may run into you again.   ;D


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2006)

NavComms still learn it as well don't they?

And take every opportunity to learn as much during PAT as possible, no matter where you end up...

Contrary to conventional army logic, there is actually an incentive to work hard and get ahead... it's just not overly visible, but trust me, it's there.


----------



## Radop (12 Feb 2006)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Hmm, For someone who has never been to 2 EW, you might want to bone up on it before you snowball some of these young shavetails...



What are you talking about 2EW for?  The question was for 291ers.  And as for my comment, I got the info from WO A--.  If you don't know who he is, then maybe you should stop snowballing these guys yourself.  They are not reservists and don't need one coming in and screwing them around.

The question again was reference to what they would be doing while awaiting for their course to start.  I stand behind what I said to begin with!


----------



## Jammer (16 Feb 2006)

A lot of water has gone under the bridge since you got that info from that person.
In fact we are grooming PATS where we are to be employed in our organization.
A little knowledge in a dangerous thing.


----------



## 291er (17 Feb 2006)

The questions is this forum were for a person looking into 291 for a career.  
As far as the grooming PAT's to be employed in 2 EW, yes I'm aware that there are a good deal of PAT's in 2 EW, however, grooming would'nt make a whole lot of sense at this point.  Unless anything has changed in the past while, 291ers need to be a minimum of QL5 trained to get posted at all, including 2 EW.  I'm sure there are exceptions, like remusters, but realistically young buck Ptes off their 3's are going to be employed at 2EW at this point in time.  We have more than enough positions at Leitrim that need to be filled.
This could change in the future, but this is how it is right now.  I know of people posted off their QL5 to 2 EW, that can easily happen if you want it to.  
Just wanted to clarify so that any aspiring 291ers don't get the impression that they may be initially employed or posted to 2 EW, because at this point in time, that's not a reality in our trade.


----------



## Pte. Pixley (5 Mar 2006)

:warstory:  Hi There fellow 291ers, 
I went to basic in Borden and I just got here to Kingston... 
Morse Code will be what you live and breath for the first while you are here...
But it's worth it, no matter how many times you bang your head against the screen.
The Clearences happen here, just keep your papers safe till then.
Work on Morse ahead of time if you can there are lots of websights that can help you!

:sniper: If any of you guys are heading to Borden for Basic, here's my biggest advice: 
1. Magic Erasers get black marks off the floors.
2. Tell everyone to NOT wax the floors, unless you told to by the instructors... 
3. Swifer wet towels, pick up dust and save you lots of time
4. Have fun, Borden is great for basic... You get to be outside alot!
--. --- --- -..   .-.. ..- -.-. -.- (Good Luck)


----------



## 291er (6 Mar 2006)

Well said.....the key to getting the Code is time, some people take longer than others to get it, and yeah it's frustrating like hell!
But it's worth while to get through it, finish your 3's and join the trade.  Clearances have been (and probably will continue to be) a big problem, but again, unless you've been a particularly bad boy or girl, you'll get it in a matter of time.  They say patience is a virtue....bonne chance toute le gange!


----------



## spookycanuck (20 Mar 2006)

with regard to initail postings to 2EW. At the moment that does not happen. However, I was at the 291 Trade briefing and the CM told us that in the near future QL3 graduates can go straight to 2EW in Kingston. 

Take that with a grain of salt. It is not written on paper yet and our CWO has been known to changes his mind.

The Communicator Research trade is about to undergo an assessment and reorg....so big changes on the horizon.....


and ex-fusilier.....I think I was your roomate in Kingson....did you grad in July 2002? Like to hit SigOps with water balloons? Did I carry you from Stages to the front gate over my shoulder?


----------



## Radop (22 Mar 2006)

spookycanuck said:
			
		

> The Communicator Research trade is about to undergo an assessment and reorg....so big changes on the horizon.....



Can you say MOSID!


----------



## MAGNUM (22 Mar 2006)

Morse code is still in and 2EW might be an option after your three's.  You may be even longer than two year's waiting for your clearance, that's totally random and depends on a few things.
.-.-.  ...-.- . .
............


----------



## DustyFoot (23 Mar 2006)

I have another Comm Rsch question. I don't know if it deserves its own thread, so I will post it here. 

I know that Comm Rsch Op can deployed in army, navy, or air force uniforms, but initially take the Soldier Qualification course.

So if one is going to be deployed in a Navy or Air Force uniform does that mean they would take a Seaman/Airman Qualification course beforehand? It would seem to make sense to me that you should be trained in Ship Firefighting, naval history etc, if you're going to be part of a ship's crew for an extended amount of time...


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2006)

DustyFoot said:
			
		

> I have another Comm Rsch question. I don't know if it deserves its own thread, so I will post it here.
> 
> I know that Comm Rsch Op can deployed in army, navy, or air force uniforms, but initially take the Soldier Qualification course.
> 
> So if one is going to be deployed in a Navy or Air Force uniform does that mean they would take a Seaman/Airman Qualification course beforehand? It would seem to make sense to me that you should be trained in Ship Firefighting, naval history etc, if you're going to be part of a ship's crew for an extended amount of time...



Anyone going to ships takes NETP ( naval environment training program).  I dont beleive there is an Air specific course, If there is i havent taken it !!


----------



## 291er (24 Mar 2006)

Spooky

hehehe.....I decline to comment on those remarks 

I would echo Spooky's comments and take this initial posting to 2EW off your 3's with a grain of salt.  However, the trade seems to be changing by the hour these days, so you never know what will happen.  As of right now though, it's not happening, every QL3 is initially posted to Leitrim, the happiest place on earth.

Dusty....concur with Aesop, everyone I know that's gone on ship has been required to take NETP beforehand.


----------



## 291er (24 Mar 2006)

One more spooky.......do I recall little white donuts???


----------



## NCRCrow (24 Mar 2006)

291 ers can be deployed onboard without NETP but only on a waiver. 

But thats another story........


----------



## spookycanuck (27 Mar 2006)

Ex-fusilier said:
			
		

> One more spooky.......do I recall little white donuts???



mmmmm......little white donuts.....

you bet buddy.....I thought it was you.....cheers mate


----------



## Former291er (29 Mar 2006)

Sorry to butt in on this thread, but I was just wondering what your name was ex fusilier. I got to kingston the first of april, 2001 and graduated in july 02. My name is Vaters. 
Cheers,
Rob.


----------

